# Ga Stripers



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

A buddy from work and I went for alittle striper action today. Loaded his boat and head out. Lauched the boat around 1030 and started looking for bait caught a few shrimp. Tide wasnt right yet to fish for Stripers yet so tried for cats or anything that would bite. Had some frozon mullet and boated a few blue cats. Tide began to head out and within 10 mins first striper in the boat. 27" and 10lb. Fished awhile longer and boated another Striper this one short. Packed it up and came home

Saw a pig up in the grass earlier in the day and dolphines played around us most of the day


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Was that on the Ogeechee or the Savannah River? Those are good tidewater striper catches for this time of year. Usually the bigger ones have started moving back upriver (or out to sea, depending on who you ask) by now. 

Also, a good thing I noticed. See the broken lines on the second striper? That means it is a stocked fish. However, the first fish has solid lines, meaning it is a wild-bred striper: a good indicator that the striper fishery in Southeast Georgia is really making a comeback.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

you guys need to plan a trip to striper fish in the chesapeak


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hell with the Chesapeake come up were the real Cows are at joke..

Nice catch


----------

